
Study: Substantial quantities of tyre particles contaminating rivers and ocean - headalgorithm
https://www.plymouth.ac.uk/news/major-study-reveals-substantial-quantities-of-tyre-particles-contaminating-our-rivers-and-ocean
======
headalgorithm
Link to paper:
[http://randd.defra.gov.uk/Document.aspx?Document=14784_Final...](http://randd.defra.gov.uk/Document.aspx?Document=14784_FinalreportME5435Apr2020.pdf)

